# Wasserpartikel angeln



## Xantenia (25. März 2008)

Hallo!

Mich würde mal brennend interessieren wo man gezielt Wasserpartikel angeln kann. In Nagrand soll es da ja ne gute Stelle geben, aber mein Skill scheint mit 311 +25 +75 zu wenig zu sein. Ich zieh da so gut wie nichts raus.
Also meine Frage: Wo angelt man am besten Wasserpartikel und welcher Skill ist nötig um nicht zu verzweifeln?

Schonmal Danke im voraus!

Xantenia


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (25. März 2008)

nagrand rund um die hordenbasis. da gibt es öfter mal reines wasser was man gezielt angeln kann. wenn dort keine sind einfach ein paar von den anderen schwärmen wegangeln und dann kommt das reine wasser automatisch. 1/2 std kann man 2-3 urwasser farmen. kommt immer aufs glück an..
von skill bis 300-350 in den zangermarschen angeln und ab dann geh nach nagrand und angel mit den 100+ ködern bis du 375 hast. ich hab 375 +25 angel +75 köder und mir entkommen auch noch genug fische..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
311 skill frustiert dort nur.. 
andere stellen für wasser kenn ich nicht und ich bin schon weit rumgekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantenia (25. März 2008)

Super! Danke, dann werd ich erstmal ne Weile skillen in den Zangarmarschen bis mindestens 350.


----------



## FrightNight (27. März 2008)

Bin lvl 70 und hab angel skill auf 156!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt mal ehrlich angeln is doch so langweilig ich hasse diesen beruf.Is angeln (bis auf das bisschen urwasser,Und den witzigen effekt von "Pikantes deviat supreme"das ich schon auf 6 char´s kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) eigentlich sinnvoll?


----------



## Jaen (28. März 2008)

wenn man kochen hat, ist angeln sehr sinnvoll. wer denkt das kochen und angeln nur ne zeitverschwendung ist, hat meinermeinung nach keinen plan und sollte sich mal die berufseite -> kochen ansehen. besonders die höher wertigen sachen. Bufffood ist verdammt geil^^


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (28. März 2008)

bufffood + wasserpartikel + erze + netherstoff + rollen
das kann man alles angeln. ist sicher kein grund sich einen oder zwei tage hinzusetzten und nur zu angeln um das zu skillen aber es bietet ein bisschen abwechslung und wenn man es nebenher macht ist es nicht mal so schlimm. ich angel gerne mal ein bisschen. hoffe das nicht alle das angeln anfangen sonst werde ich das ganze buffzeug und die rollen nicht mehr so gut im ah los ^^
mit angeln kann man locker 100-150 gold in der stunde machen auf meinem sever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muss aber zu ner zeit sein wo nicht jeder on ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredith (1. April 2008)

Mit dem neuen Angelquests kommt ja noch ein neuer Aspekt hinzu, das macht echt Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind zwar nur standardmäßig 6-7G + Krams, aber häufig noch wertvoller grauer Kram zwischen 5-25G, der innerhalb von 10 Minuten leich verdient ist. Daneben noch die Chance auf den Hut, den epischen Diamanten und "Den anderen Ring".

Und verdienen kann man angesichts der neuen Schwärme wunderbar, Goldfischstäbchen und die Krebse gehen immer gut weg, zwischen 1,5-3g das Stück. Da kann man gut an die oben genannten Werte kommen, einmal angeln dauert ja maximal 20 Sekunden.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (1. April 2008)

hab seit 2.4 jeden tag brav meine angelquest gemacht aber weder den hut noch teure graue sachen bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "nur" 6-7 gold und nen bisschen grauen kram für nicht ma 50 silber.. dafür hab ich bei der kochquest schon das blaue rezept bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethius (1. April 2008)

Xantenia schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mich würde mal brennend interessieren wo man gezielt Wasserpartikel angeln kann. In Nagrand soll es da ja ne gute Stelle geben, aber mein Skill scheint mit 311 +25 +75 zu wenig zu sein. Ich zieh da so gut wie nichts raus.
> Also meine Frage: Wo angelt man am besten Wasserpartikel und welcher Skill ist nötig um nicht zu verzweifeln?
> ...



Für Wasserpartikel kann ich dir den See vor Shat (38,5) empfehlen. Diese Aale droppen das zeug nicht schlecht und du musst nicht angeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grosser Bow (3. April 2008)

Macht die Angeltagesquest, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!!!

Man bekommt immer ungefähr 7g und ab und zu auch noch 100-er Schmuckstücke!

Hab schon den blauen Kopf zum 2.Mal geangelt und entzaubert, ;-) schöner Großer Prismasplitter! Graue Sachen waren auch schon drin, einmal ein "Goldener Trauring", Wert beim Händler 25g! Und ich hatte auch schon eine "Uralte Münze" (graues Item) mit einem Verkaufswert von 45g drin!

Good Luck!


----------



## Sezer (7. April 2008)

Xantenia schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mich würde mal brennend interessieren wo man gezielt Wasserpartikel angeln kann. In Nagrand soll es da ja ne gute Stelle geben, aber mein Skill scheint mit 311 +25 +75 zu wenig zu sein. Ich zieh da so gut wie nichts raus.
> Also meine Frage: Wo angelt man am besten Wasserpartikel und welcher Skill ist nötig um nicht zu verzweifeln?
> ...



ich war gestern das erste mal in Nagrand angeln. Auch den angegeben Spots. Mein Skill ist 350 und ich kann dir sagen es ist absolut grausam. Selbst mit den hunderter Ködern habe ich 2 drittel misses gehabt.
Ich kann mir gar net vorstellen das mit 375 das umso viel besser ist.
Ich war ein wenig enttäuscht von den vielen Fehlversuchen aber das Urwasserangeln istnatürlich nice weil die bei uns für 27-30 g weg gehen im AH

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Meredith (7. April 2008)

Nagrand sollte mit Angeln 350+20+100 schon ganz gut gehen, so 10-20% entkommen.

Wasserpartikel angeln lohnt nur, wenn man die anderen Schwärme mitnimmt, die Rollen sind immer ganz nützlich und das Bufffood bringt auch ganz gut Gold.
Außerdem hat man dadurch ständig respawn und häufiger "Reines Wasser".


----------



## Sospita (8. April 2008)

Xantenia schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mich würde mal brennend interessieren wo man gezielt Wasserpartikel angeln kann. In Nagrand soll es da ja ne gute Stelle geben, aber mein Skill scheint mit 311 +25 +75 zu wenig zu sein. Ich zieh da so gut wie nichts raus.
> Also meine Frage: Wo angelt man am besten Wasserpartikel und welcher Skill ist nötig um nicht zu verzweifeln?
> ...



Plateua der Elemente, da ist ein See.
In den frühen Morgenstunden gibts dort 4 reine Wasser, was je nach Glück bis zu 2 Urwasser sind.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (9. April 2008)

Sospita schrieb:


> Plateua der Elemente, da ist ein See.
> In den frühen Morgenstunden gibts dort 4 reine Wasser, was je nach Glück bis zu 2 Urwasser sind.



das wusste ich noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke werde ich morgen mal probieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## angrydope (24. April 2008)

moin,

wie heißt die angeldaily übrehaupt? finde die wirklich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und viel interessanter ... muss ich die schwärme irgendwie anvisieren oder ist das glück, wenn mein schwimmer dirket darin landet??


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. April 2008)

angrydope schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wie heißt die angeldaily übrehaupt? finde die wirklich net
> 
> ...



Es gibt verschiedene Angel-Dailies. Nordwestlich von Shattrat an dem See in den Wäldern steht der Questgeber. 

Übrigens: Angeln 350 + Nat Pagles Extremangler + Echtsilberschnur + 100er Buff = 478
Damit entkommt in Nagrand nix mehr.


----------



## angrydope (24. April 2008)

danke dir

werde ich mir nacher ansehen .... btw du hast die +2 angeln verzauberung auf handschuhe net aufgeführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ergo skill 480 ^^

die nat pangles hat +35 oder +25 angeln?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (24. April 2008)

so war in nagrand bei den elementen und da waren die reinen wasserschwärme!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke für den tip! 10-20 min angeln und 3 urwasser das lohnt mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## angrydope (24. April 2008)

jetzt noch fix preise im ah schrotten und alles läuft :>


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (24. April 2008)

angrydope schrieb:


> jetzt noch fix preise im ah schrotten und alles läuft :>



war ich damit gemeint? ^^
ist alles eigenbedarf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (28. April 2008)

FrightNight schrieb:


> Bin lvl 70 und hab angel skill auf 156!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast recht. Angeln ist total schrott. Bitte überzeuge jeden du kennst davon dass man den Beruf nicht skillt. Dann habt ihr alle mehr Zeit und ich verdien mir noch mal 1-2 Epic Mounts mit den Food Buffs im AH :-)


----------

